# Any good roasters in Poland?



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi everyone - maybe it's an unusual request for a UK coffee forum but am wondering if anyone knows of any good online bean suppliers in Poland?

Since I upgraded my kit I am donating my old Dualit grinder to my mother-in-law as she enjoys regular coffees during the day and is retired now. She mainly drinks cafetiere or the more traditional Polish way of just putting a few spoons of coarse ground coffee in a cup and pouring the water in!

I considered getting her subscriptions from UK suppliers as an early Christmas present but the costs are a bit high for the regular international shipping so wondering if a more local alternative might be cheaper.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

You could try:

http://www.kellerancoffee.pl/

http://coffeeproficiency.com/

I've tried the first place and it's ok, nothing superb, but rather fresh and quite tasty. The second place I'm about to try, apparently it's quite good. I wouldn't bet my life on any of them, but it's worth a try

Regards,

T.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

dsc said:


> You could try:
> 
> http://www.kellerancoffee.pl/
> 
> ...


Hi Tomek,

Sorry just saw your reply - did you try the second place in the end? If so, any good? In reality I have just been sending over the odd 250g sample of whatever I bought by the kilo from Rave and seems to be going down well! Do you live in Poland then? I always assumed you were based in the UK! If so, whereabouts roughly? I'm over a few time a year...in the Trojemiasto region


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Michael,

I've tried both now, the second place might be more of a new school kind of place, I think they follow closely what people like TW, SQM and the like do. I've had a few packs from them, but didn't really try anything long term, so wouldn't be the best person to judge. I'd say if you want fresh and reasonable quality go with them definitely.

As for me I am indeed originally from Poland (came over several years ago), I do live in the UK permanently, but my home town is Gdansk in the UK I was based in the Lincoln area for the last two years but now I'm moving down south.

Regards,

T.


----------

